# Hay Demand



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

According to this university extension, this winters bitter conditions and early onset may strengthen hay demand from here on out.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/winters_early_start_may_increase_hay_demand_NAA_University_News_Release/


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Hope thats good news for me. I haven't sold one bale yet lol.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I know in my area hay is in short supply and anyone with livestock wont sell any extra cause they are worried they will run out. Iam going to have to put up my price cause I cant keep up with demand at the moment.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Like Ontario Hay Man, I'm also hoping the weather keeps demand and prices up. The weather has forced me to wait, perhaps until March, to sell any of my 2013 hay. Could be a blessing in disguise.

Gary


----------



## KSTim08 (Jan 22, 2012)

Where I am in Kansas everyone has plenty of hay! I haven't sold too much yet. I get lots of people that are wanting a few squares or just one round bale at a time. Hopefully I can get most of it sold by spring I hope.


----------



## Bags (Nov 17, 2013)

We have enough hay in this area, but not much demand anymore.

Hay around here sells for $350-$450 per ton. Hobby horse folks and small cattle outfits have responded to these prices by selling their stock.

Guess ya cant sell much hay if theres nothing to feed it to.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bags said:


> We have enough hay in this area, but not much demand anymore.
> 
> Hay around here sells for $350-$450 per ton. Hobby horse folks and small cattle outfits have responded to these prices by selling their stock.
> 
> Guess ya cant sell much hay if theres nothing to feed it to.


I assume that is alfalfa that is selling for that-what does grass hay sell for? sm squares and 4 x 5s?


----------



## Bags (Nov 17, 2013)

The 350-450 per ton is the price for grass hay in small square bales.

Anywhere from $10 to $13 per bale (SSG) and folks are hard pressed to find bales weighing more than 50-55 lbs.

As of the moment--- I cant think of anyone in this area selling hay by the ton anymore--- its sold by the bale these days.

Don't see many 4 X 5's around here. 3 X 3's are the going thing in big bales here and folks can run across 4 X 4's every now and again. Timothy 3 X 3's in the paper last week were--- 700 lbs 3 X 3 Timothy $120-$125 per bale--- and this ad had a 12 bale minimum.

Don't take me wrong. I'm not complaining. I've been hay'in this country more than 30 years, and these are the best hay prices I'll ever see.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice-most of my bales are over 40# even now with barn drying for 6 mos. Get 6 a bale at the barn and even if all were at 40#, that is only 300 a ton. Would have to get 8 a bale to get to 400, don't think I am going to see that anytime soon.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hay demand is as great right now as it has been here in several years....I have 6.25 ton of alfalfa going to the University of Tennessee Vet School as of yesterday. Taking the last of the Timothy/Orchard to a area co-op today. Small squares....I have not advertised any hay or went to any sales with hay going on 3 years.....been a blessing. Might have 12 ton of alfalfa left....should be finished by the end of the month.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Bags said:


> The 350-450 per ton is the price for grass hay in small square bales.
> 
> Anywhere from $10 to $13 per bale (SSG) and folks are hard pressed to find bales weighing more than 50-55 lbs.
> 
> ...


i don't think it's quite that high. I see ads on craigslist for that high yes. But those same ads have been there all year.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Except for small squares, hay demand is the softest I've seen hereabouts in years! Over the last 3-4 years, a lot of my customers have gotten rid of their cattle and that pasture ground has gone into row crops ($6-7 corn--duh!). At least 5 of my neighbors have sold their herds or have reduced them to almost nothing.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've had a couple calls of guys wanting to sell me hay.Well they are quite a bit above current salebarn market.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Well I have enough RB's to last me about 3more weeks. Had to go out and buy some yesterday and they are hard to find unless I want to travel 100 miles. I have been feeding the cattle bottom bales of timothy out of my barn and have cleaned out 2 big barns. With the unusually bitter cold we have had, you would think that somebody was stealing them out of the hay rack! We usually put out hay every 2 days but that ain't working the last 4 weeks. Time to take some calves to the sale barn while prices are good and stop the hay bleed. Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> Except for small squares, hay demand is the softest I've seen hereabouts in years! Over the last 3-4 years, a lot of my customers have gotten rid of their cattle and that pasture ground has gone into row crops ($6-7 corn--duh!). At least 5 of my neighbors have sold their herds or have reduced them to almost nothing.
> 
> Ralph


Now do you think they will go back to cattle with 4$ corn? Or will they just quit? We had a massive increase in row crops here (for us anyway), but I am not sure it was hay farmers converting. One very large dairy got tired of 3am mornings -liked a no-till planter adn combine better. If corn stays flat, I am guessing they will rebuild their herd-they kept a bunch of heifers. Otherwise, good for me, not that many catering to the quality horse feed crowd-enough, but not over supply-its too much work and you can't leave the hay on the ground until you can get around to it!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Hayman1 said:


> Now do you think they will go back to cattle with 4$ corn? Or will they just quit? We had a massive increase in row crops here (for us anyway), but I am not sure it was hay farmers converting.


Probably not. My guess is that more and more beef has been coming from S. America and, now that they have cracked our market pretty seriously, we won't be able to compete.

I was in the a major grocery chain store last week and almost all the fruits and vegetables had been imported from Chile, Brazil and Argentina.

Makes me wonder......

Ralph


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep. Sending all of our money down to the Queens of Argentina, Brazil and Pinera in Chile. What happens when they and China get all the US Dollars?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Chile has been whipping our tale for years on winter fruits adn vegetables. Wonder if Va apples make it down there in Oct-lol. The thing I don't get is Costco sells a bag of wild frozen blueberries from chile cheaper than someone can pick it here-just don't get the economics. Good Malbec wine there as well


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

NDVA, I have some nice later cut mixed wrapped hay we could send down your way.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Probably not. My guess is that more and more beef has been coming from S. America and, now that they have cracked our market pretty seriously, we won't be able to compete.
> 
> I was in the a major grocery chain store last week and almost all the fruits and vegetables had been imported from Chile, Brazil and Argentina.
> 
> ...


Could it also be that most of those fruits and veggies are imported because it's February?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Teslan said:


> Could it also be that most of those fruits and veggies are imported because it's February?


What do you mean. i grow all my best dormant plants this time of year.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

hog987 said:


> What do you mean. i grow all my best dormant plants this time of year.


Me too, but I'm having a heck of a time growing my tomato plants and strawberries right now when it's below 30 all the time.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> I've had a couple calls of guys wanting to sell me hay.Well they are quite a bit above current salebarn market.


I get two or three calls a week with guys wanting to sell me hay. One guy actually stopped by my shop the other day and was trying to sell me some and I wasn't to interested, 30 minutes or so later in the conversation I ended up going to his place to look at the hay and wound up with 215 more acres of ground but i can only bale 160 or so of it.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I get two or three calls a week with guys wanting to sell me hay. One guy actually stopped by my shop the other day and was trying to sell me some and I wasn't to interested, 30 minutes or so later in the conversation I ended up going to his place to look at the hay and wound up with 215 more acres of ground but i can only bale 160 or so of it.


That's a good thing or no?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Teslan said:


> That's a good thing or no?


I think it's gonna be a good deal, a bit further from the house than I would like but it has its perks; a 30 acre lake and about 40 acres that can be irrigated, he has a gun I can use but its a little small. That 40 acres will be put in small squares from the get-go and the rest rolled. All he wants is someone willing to take care of it and spray for weeds.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Yep. Sending all of our money down to the Queens of Argentina, Brazil and Pinera in Chile. What happens when they and China get all the US Dollars?


Yes what happens then


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Teslan said:


> i don't think it's quite that high. I see ads on craigslist for that high yes. But those same ads have been there all year.


Hay prices in my area are often misunderstood . Farmers haul hay to auctions in Lancaster Pa going off the high prices from Lancaster Farming News Paper . But quite often those are just a handful of loads and probably very small loads . So farmers 4 or more hours away load up the 35 year old 60 series Chevy with 6.5 ton of hay and head for New Holland to the hay auction cause it said $468 in the paper and this time of year those sales get to many loads . The last 2 or 3 rows wont do $468 or $368 or $268 maybe $168.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> Hay prices in my area are often misunderstood . Farmers haul hay to auctions in Lancaster Pa going off the high prices from Lancaster Farming News Paper . But quite often those are just a handful of loads and probably very small loads . So farmers 4 or more hours away load up the 35 year old 60 series Chevy with 6.5 ton of hay and head for New Holland to the hay auction cause it said $468 in the paper and this time of year those sales get to many loads . The last 2 or 3 rows wont do $468 or $368 or $268 maybe $168.


To be fair to the guy from Colorado that posted that grass hay is $350-$400 ton he might be right where he lives up in the mountains. Just I think that's a bit high for most else in Colorado. I just see the same pictures of the same hay for the same price for higher then market prices on Craigslist that have been there for a whole year.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

endrow said:


> Hay prices in my area are often misunderstood . Farmers haul hay to auctions in Lancaster Pa going off the high prices from Lancaster Farming News Paper . But quite often those are just a handful of loads and probably very small loads . So farmers 4 or more hours away load up the 35 year old 60 series Chevy with 6.5 ton of hay and head for New Holland to the hay auction cause it said $468 in the paper and this time of year those sales get to many loads . The last 2 or 3 rows wont do $468 or $368 or $268 maybe $168.


Even if they get somewhere in the middle range, so many of those guys leave home at midnight, get there early, sleep, sell hay, travel 30 miles with their load in the wrong direction (get paid for 20 but they're now 100 miles from home), go home and go to a different auction the next day. I'm not sure they're doing very well on an hourly basis. I'll keep going to Shippensburg, where, btw, aside from supreme little bales of alfalfa, demand is waning.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

endrow said:


> Hay prices in my area are often misunderstood . Farmers haul hay to auctions in Lancaster Pa going off the high prices from Lancaster Farming News Paper . But quite often those are just a handful of loads and probably very small loads . So farmers 4 or more hours away load up the 35 year old 60 series Chevy with 6.5 ton of hay and head for New Holland to the hay auction cause it said $468 in the paper and this time of year those sales get to many loads . The last 2 or 3 rows wont do $468 or $368 or $268 maybe $168.


Hey now, be nice, I was that guy and you nailed everything perfectly except the price. We were pretty excited to get $120. It was a few years ago tho.........


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> Hey now, be nice, I was that guy and you nailed everything perfectly except the price. We were pretty excited to get $120. It was a few years ago tho.........


Damn it man....that'd be my luck....all they buyers left the building


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> Hey now, be nice, I was that guy and you nailed everything perfectly except the price. We were pretty excited to get $120. It was a few years ago tho.........


I was not trying to be sarcastic at allI have been there and done that, l was making a point wherever you are when someone starts talking about $400 hay just think a little


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Right, market reports are misleading unless you watched the sale. And it didn't take long for the guys in the black hats to figure who drove too far to no sale a load. I didn't do the auction thing very long, really couldn't afford to but it was a good learning experience..

One of the funniest episode was watching the guy spend a half hour pulling foxtail heads off his load before the sale. I think the fact the ground was covered with them on 3 sides of the load gave it away


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I've never been to a hay auction in my area, but from what I've heard from my hay customers that have tried the hay auction is that most of the hay sold at them is junk. Which is why the sale prices I see at the auctions are much less then actual market prices. At least in my area it is this way. Like I just looked at a market report from a local auction. 3x3 grass hay high of $57 a bale. Small squares $6.25 a high per bale. Probably hay that was outside during the heavy rains of Sept. From time to time I have potential hay buyers argue my higher prices by saying this and that sold for this much at the hay auction. I just tell them I don't care what this and that sold at the hay auctions for because I don't know what the quality is on it.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

endrow said:


> I was not trying to be sarcastic at allI have been there and done that, l was making a point wherever you are when someone starts talking about $400 hay just think a little


y

Ya, I went to a couple of local hay auc and saw a few good loads but a lot of stuff I would have dumped in the woods. Can't get the results on line but I am hearing occassionally they get good prices


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Teslan said:


> I've never been to a hay auction in my area, but from what I've heard from my hay customers that have tried the hay auction is that most of the hay sold at them is junk. Which is why the sale prices I see at the auctions are much less then actual market prices. At least in my area it is this way. Like I just looked at a market report from a local auction. 3x3 grass hay high of $57 a bale. Small squares $6.25 a high per bale. Probably hay that was outside during the heavy rains of Sept. From time to time I have potential hay buyers argue my higher prices by saying this and that sold for this much at the hay auction. I just tell them I don't care what this and that sold at the hay auctions for because I don't know what the quality is on it.


So wouldn't it be wise to go someday and find out for sure?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> So wouldn't it be wise to go someday and find out for sure?


Sure, but they are all on Saturdays. Which is when I go to church and have a day of rest from farming and work. And going to a hay auction seems like work and wasted time at the same place.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I've seen an auction on machinery Pete linked from this forum, never even knew there was such a thing before that, wish we had em down here....may have to start something like that, is that all they do is forage products? Seems like the one I watched only had hay...


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Teslan said:


> Sure, but they are all on Saturdays. Which is when I go to church and have a day of rest from farming and work. And going to a hay auction seems like work and wasted time at the same place.


Church on Saturday? Thats new to me. Technically you get 2 days of rest in the fall. 1 for church and 1 to watch football.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> Church on Saturday? Thats new to me. Technically you get 2 days of rest in the fall. 1 for church and 1 to watch football.


Yep. My denomination is Seventh Day Adventist. So we believe the 7th day is Saturday and is a Sabbath (rest). So that's why church on Saturday. Church on Sunday isn't bad, but I wouldn't want to go to a full blown church service twice in a week (to many people and would really make me feel all weird thinking Monday should be Sunday). Good thing I don't care for college football all that much.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Nothing worse then having to break the speed limit to get home for kick off on the 1pm games lmao.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> I've seen an auction on machinery Pete linked from this forum, never even knew there was such a thing before that, wish we had em down here....may have to start something like that, is that all they do is forage products? Seems like the one I watched only had hay...


The ones I used to go to were here in the east. All loads sold were still on the truck that brought them and first couple miles were free trucking and then a negotiated rate after that. Always in Amish or Mennonite country so lots of small dairy buyers so small loads sold best. Might be a few horsey ladies and the odd dealer buying to fill orders. At least 3 auctions a week in Lancaster count year round. Some years a single auction would pull 300 + loads back in the day. On big sales it would take several hours and highest prices went not only to the best hay or size but also to loads at the best physical location in line so get there early, get your spot so you don't sell last and wait. My loads were big because I lived far away so it went cheaper and often to a Amish broker who would buy for absent farmers. He would be too busy to give proper directions and most times they wouldn't be expecting it. What a great way to waste a day.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> The ones I used to go to were here in the east. All loads sold were still on the truck that brought them and first couple miles were free trucking and then a negotiated rate after that. Always in Amish or Mennonite country so lots of small dairy buyers so small loads sold best. Might be a few horsey ladies and the odd dealer buying to fill orders. At least 3 auctions a week in Lancaster count year round. Some years a single auction would pull 300 + loads back in the day. On big sales it would take several hours and highest prices went not only to the best hay or size but also to loads at the best physical location in line so get there early, get your spot so you don't sell last and wait. My loads were big because I lived far away so it went cheaper and often to a Amish broker who would buy for absent farmers. He would be too busy to give proper directions and most times they wouldn't be expecting it. What a great way to waste a day.


That is all very true but if I cant sell all my hay private I haul to the sale . I will wait till things calm down a bit Auctions get pretty strong about corn planting time .


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Bob M said:


> NDVA, I have some nice later cut mixed wrapped hay we could send down your way.


Bob, I might have to come up your way and pick some up. I've got a semi I could send. I will certainly let you know. Maybe I could ride around on one of those New Generation tractors if I act real nice!!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I used to buy hay at New Holland and others. Since I traveled 4 hours one way, I had to get big loads. If you think that's not difficult, you should try it. Like someone said, usually the small loads were the best and trying to fill a big trailer with little loads is a royal pain. I just bought timothy and alfalfa. Even though I needed straw, it always went for more than I could pay. I made a lot of good contacts there and still buy from them when I run out. I don't run up and down the road anymore, I just get them to truck it down. Seems like the nicest hay always comes out of New York for some strange reason.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

SVFHAY, I have sold to the amish broker also, and have had the same problems. I only go a couple times a year . Last time at New Holland he just gave my an address and then left. I ask the girls in the office , and at first they said that wasn't their job. I said I understand and here is your check back, the hay and I are going back home. They finally help with directions, but is wasn't their job it was his job to give me directions. A couple other times as you said no one at farm when I should up. If I do go now , if he has the bid I won't sell it. I am like you I really do not want to sell at the auctions.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Lol mike. The nicest hay comes out of Ontario. Its been known for years.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> Lol mike. The nicest hay comes out of Ontario. Its been known for years.


 When I go to Ontario, all I see are ducks and pea fields!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Probably going to far north lol.


----------



## northwesthay (Feb 7, 2014)

ontario hay man said:


> Hope thats good news for me. I haven't sold one bale yet lol.


----------



## northwesthay (Feb 7, 2014)

I am looking for small bales of alfalfa and Alfalfa grass....high demand right now..also looking for some reliable and non dramatic trucking


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

got a text from the neighbor at the hay sale at New Holland .he said they only had 100 loads which shouldn't have been to many the hay was selling poorly lot of beautiful hay south of 150 he said quite a few loads went back home


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sold the last 13 tons of alfalfa to a nearby co op. Nice to be finished.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

endrow said:


> got a text from the neighbor at the hay sale at New Holland .he said they only had 100 loads which shouldn't have been to many the hay was selling poorly lot of beautiful hay south of 150 he said quite a few loads went back home


Endrow- did I miss something- did you guys in PA have a banner year or something, missing the crappy weather for hay in June 2013. Hay is moving like crazy here. getting calls frequently and I don't advertise. What's the deal? Now I do have all good hay, was really lucky this year, only lost about 200 bales of first cutting teff. Mine is sold and 2014 is probably over committed already. I am James Brown ,singing I feel good.......


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

My eyes spied on hay exchange a guy with 12000 bales for $4.50 not far from me. Think I might buy me some to start my contract now instead og when I get my hay off. $3.50 a bale isnt bad to truck it 20 miles.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> Endrow- did I miss something- did you guys in PA have a banner year or something, missing the crappy weather for hay in June 2013. Hay is moving like crazy here. getting calls frequently and I don't advertise. What's the deal? Now I do have all good hay, was really lucky this year, only lost about 200 bales of first cutting teff. Mine is sold and 2014 is probably over committed already. I am James Brown ,singing I feel good.......


To be honest I am not sure why the prices are low we had a good to average year . Yes many did get 1st before the June RAINS . I know in this area you can go to a hay sale 6 days a week some days there is two . I think lots of hay from surrounding areas comes to Lancaster. And yet I am not sure why prices are soft last couple months . Some say there is a SMALL group of (regular buyers and jockeys and order buyers)that buy the lions share of the hay at auction on any given day . and they work together not running one another up not bidding against each other. They Buy Hay For Many People if all of those farmers would come and bid them selves prices would be higher they want to keep prices lower for there customers . I am not sure why prices are soft .


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

endrow said:


> To be honest I am not sure why the prices are low we had a good to average year . Yes many did get 1st before the June RAINS . I know in this area you can go to a hay sale 6 days a week some days there is two . I think lots of hay from surrounding areas comes to Lancaster. And yet I am not sure why prices are soft last couple months . Some say there is a SMALL group of (regular buyers and jockeys and order buyers)that buy the lions share of the hay at auction on any given day . and they work together not running one another up not bidding against each other. They Buy Hay For Many People if all of those farmers would come and bid them selves prices would be higher they want to keep prices lower for there customers . I am not sure why prices are soft .


Will the only danger of trying to keep prices low for there customers is that than people will stop bringing there hay(or calves at the dairy barn).

But than it might become a circle. Prices low sellers stop coming. So prices go up. Than everyone and there dead uncle come to sale to sell hay. Prices go down. When I was selling hay at auction I watched prices and tried to go the week after the prices started to fall. Sometimes it works sometimes it doesnt.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

endrow said:


> To be honest I am not sure why the prices are low we had a good to average year . Yes many did get 1st before the June RAINS . I know in this area you can go to a hay sale 6 days a week some days there is two . I think lots of hay from surrounding areas comes to Lancaster. And yet I am not sure why prices are soft last couple months . Some say there is a SMALL group of (regular buyers and jockeys and order buyers)that buy the lions share of the hay at auction on any given day . and they work together not running one another up not bidding against each other. They Buy Hay For Many People if all of those farmers would come and bid them selves prices would be higher they want to keep prices lower for there customers . I am not sure why prices are soft .st I am not sure why the prices are low we had a good to average year . Yes many did get 1st before the June RAINS . I know in this area you can go to a hay sale 6 days a week some days there is two . I think lots of hay from surrounding areas comes to Lancaster. And yet I am not sure why prices are soft last couple months . Some say there is a SMALL group of (regular buyers and jockeys and order buyers)that buy the lions share of the hay at auction on any given day . and they work together not running one another up not bidding against each other. They Buy Hay For Many People if all of those farmers would come and bid them selves prices would be higher they want to keep prices lower for there customers . I am not sure why prices are soft .


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

hog987 said:


> Will the only danger of trying to keep prices low for there customers is that than people will stop bringing there hay(or calves at the dairy barn).
> 
> But than it might become a circle. Prices low sellers stop coming. So prices go up. Than everyone and there dead uncle come to sale to sell hay. Prices go down. When I was selling hay at auction I watched prices and tried to go the week after the prices started to fall. Sometimes it works sometimes it doesnt.


I agree isn't that the way ag prices go feast or famine . My great uncle always said "Some days the farmer is his own worst enemy".


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

endrow said:


> I agree isn't that the way ag prices go feast or famine . My great uncle always said "Some days the farmer is his own worst enemy".


Ya your uncle was wise.

Over the years I have talked to a few former farmers and they all had something in common. They were all chasing the high prices for what ever product they produced. Always chasing and never getting. Its a bad plan in farming to grow something now because they prices are high this month. There has to be more long term planning than this.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm looking for some good quality 2nd or 3rd cut orchard grass hay. Looking to pay around $150/ton. I can rebale into small squares if anyone knows of good quality rounds or squares in central pa. I'm out and got a major demand for it. Also looking for some mixed grass n alfalfa hay for my local feed store which is sold out also.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> I'm looking for some good quality 2nd or 3rd cut orchard grass hay. Looking to pay around $150/ton. I can rebale into small squares if anyone knows of good quality rounds or squares in central pa. I'm out and got a major demand for it. Also looking for some mixed grass n alfalfa hay for my local feed store which is sold out also.


Good luck with that


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> I'm looking for some good quality 2nd or 3rd cut orchard grass hay. Looking to pay around $150/ton. I can rebale into small squares if anyone knows of good quality rounds or squares in central pa. I'm out and got a major demand for it. Also looking for some mixed grass n alfalfa hay for my local feed store which is sold out also.


How much you want to pay for alfalfa timothy small squares?


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I was buying some super nice 4x5 rounds for $150/ton n should of bought at least 5 ton more but local dairy guy ended buying a few hundred of them due be down production cause of corn silage not being as good as it should of I guess.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a load of 3rd cut orchard coming in, but it is costing me a lot more than $150 ton. If you find any let me know also. Bob


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Bob M said:


> I have a load of 3rd cut orchard coming in, but it is costing me a lot more than $150 ton. If you find any let me know also. Bob


You are looking for small squares


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I can pay more if its alredy in small squares.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

How much?


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

yes we are looking for small squares, race horse quality.


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

Teslan said:


> Could it also be that most of those fruits and veggies are imported because it's February?


I'm in the Yuma, AZ region and there are veggies growing everywhere.

Yuma County is the winter lettuce capital of the world, supplying 90% of the nation's leafy vegetables between November and March.


----------

